# Sherwin Williams 3311xc / Titan airless



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I recently inherited an older Sherwin Williams 3311xc airless. I know it is a rebranded Titan but I am trying to find some info on it. 
I would like to find out what Titan sprayer it really is along with tracking down a manual, parts list, specs, and other similar information. Any helpful info would be appreciated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I found a little bit of info on Mr.Fixit's site but like any greedy American I want more. lol


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> I found a little bit of info on Mr.Fixit's site but like any greedy American I want more. lol


Damn Work, I guess that's what happens when ya go AWOL for too long around here. 

You come back looking for a little help and just get the cold shoulder.

Lol. How ya been, Sean?

There was a new guy, lantebi, that posted in the intro forum not long ago saying he was all about pumps and pressure washer info. Not sure if he's still checks in here. might be worth a shot.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Damn Work, I guess that's what happens when ya go AWOL for too long around here.
> 
> You come back looking for a little help and just get the cold shoulder.
> 
> ...


Haha no worries I was not sure if it was the cold shoulder or if because I was asking about a pump that even Titan archives has little to no info posted. 

I pretty much got a line on the info I was looking for though. I sent Jack aka Mr.Fixit a email and found some part #'s I was wanting. He is requesting some pdf's from Titan for me and what not, but I will look for the other members posts. 

Been well thanks for asking. Much like a lot of us I am in the busy season where production and schedules must be met. Family is good and work is good so who can complain without sounding like a whiner lol. 

How about you? Everything going your way? Living the dream?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, all good. Getting older and slower. Lol

Got Social Security in my sights.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, all good. Getting older and slower. Lol
> 
> Got Social Security in my sights.


I hear ya on the older and slower. SS is still to far out of my reach so you are living the dream lol.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> I recently inherited an older Sherwin Williams 3311xc airless. I know it is a rebranded Titan but I am trying to find some info on it.
> I would like to find out what Titan sprayer it really is along with tracking down a manual, parts list, specs, and other similar information. Any helpful info would be appreciated.


It's similar to a Titan E15 & G40

Bedford Reference


----------



## letstopcoat (Jan 12, 2016)

*Workaholoic !! Re:3311*

Greetings everybody-

I have one !

I inherited it from Old Man Dan when he retired. I have full manual too.

What a workhorse. Way heavy and I really should sell it for newer and lighter.

How can I get it to you.

NH Painter


----------

